

North Korean defector fights Pyongyang with thumbdrive-laden balloons - mrmaddog
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/02/north-korean-defector-fights-pyongyang-with-thumbdrive-laden-balloons/

======
codezero
I have a feeling that almost nobody in North Korea would even know what a USB
drive was, let alone have a computer to read it with. Sending small amounts of
currency/printed text sounds more viable.

~~~
f00_
From what I understand there is actually a lot of penetration from the outside
world, much of which is in the form of entertainment. And the article does
talk about sending pamphlets.

PBS released a documentary about NK in January, a portion of which is with
this guy. [http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/secret-state-of-
nort...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/secret-state-of-north-korea/)

